# scan picture frame?



## annawrigley

so im thinking of starting to decorate babys room :happydance: well... corner of my room :thumbup:
and i was wondering does anyone know if you can buy a picture frame specifically for scan pictures? like maybe a tall narrow one that you could frame the strip of 3 in? ive had a look on the internet but only found frames for single scan pictures.. which seems a bit pointless cos i could just buy a small photo frame!
so yeah... i was wondering if anyone in the UK (or elsewhere if you can get them online) knows if you can get a photo frame to frame the strip of 3 scan pictures altogether :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## A.J

well i saw some in clinton cards and birthdays, i dont no if they will be exactly what your lookin for, but worth a try :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

i was gonna say the same actually card shops
always have photo frames and what not xx​


----------



## TattiesMum

Anna, your best bet is going to be to buy any cheap frame that you really like (wilkinsons do some nice ones that are a lot cheaper than card shops :) ) and that is bigger than the total size of your strip of pics (the overall size of the frame - ignore the cut out 'space' that it comes with).

Then buy a single A4 piece of card from a stationery or craft shop to make a custom mount.... place the frame on the card, draw around it and cut it out. Trim it until it fits into the frame.

Work out exactly where you want the scan pictures to 'peep' through .... you can have them in a strip or dot them around .... measure the scan pictures carefully and then, using a stanley knife/craft knife, cut out squares/rectangles/circles just a little bit smaller than the photos.

Use tiny pieces of sellotape to fix the unseen edges of the photos to the back of the card (with the picture side of the photos facing downwards - through the holes you have cut) and then fit the whole piece of card back into your frame :)

You can do the same with anything else that you want to put up on the walls in Noah's space - so it will all match .... you could even co-ordinate his picture mounts with the cot bedding :happydance:

I hope that made sense LOL - I can picture exactly what I mean but it isn't always easy to explain with just words!


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> Anna, your best bet is going to be to buy any cheap frame that you really like (wilkinsons do some nice ones that are a lot cheaper than card shops :) ) and that is bigger than the total size of your strip of pics (the overall size of the frame - ignore the cut out 'space' that it comes with).
> 
> Then buy a single A4 piece of card from a stationery or craft shop to make a custom mount.... place the frame on the card, draw around it and cut it out. Trim it until it fits into the frame.
> 
> Work out exactly where you want the scan pictures to 'peep' through .... you can have them in a strip or dot them around .... measure the scan pictures carefully and then, using a stanley knife/craft knife, cut out squares/rectangles/circles just a little bit smaller than the photos.
> 
> Use tiny pieces of sellotape to fix the unseen edges of the photos to the back of the card (with the picture side of the photos facing downwards - through the holes you have cut) and then fit the whole piece of card back into your frame :)
> 
> You can do the same with anything else that you want to put up on the walls in Noah's space - so it will all match .... you could even co-ordinate his picture mounts with the cot bedding :happydance:
> 
> I hope that made sense LOL - I can picture exactly what I mean but it isn't always easy to explain with just words!

that makes sense! :thumbup:
i bought some from ikea today that have like 3 sections but each space is quite a bit bigger than each scan picture so was thinking of mounting them or something :thumbup:
il post pics once ive got his "space" sorted! xxx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

clinton cards have some really nice ones


----------



## Christine1993

clinton cards or birthdays (one of the card shops) have a lovely 3 one in it..one says 'first scan' the second says 'second scan' then it says 'im here!' haha x


----------



## katekatekate

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...an+photo+frame&x=0&y=0&sprefix=baby+scan+phot

They're made for baby scans... Dunno if that helps.


----------



## 05wilkesm

i got one from poundland lol!
and its the perfect size for the 3 scan pictures i was well chuffed! hahaa!
:)
xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine have been in frames and they have just faded to a white picture now so really regret putting them in a frame now, They are best kept in a album so they dont fade.

I am glad I scaned mine onto the compor they would be lost forever :(


----------



## katekatekate

Maybe you can put the real scans away safe, and print out copies on photo paper and frame them?


----------



## Kerrie-x

Ebay and clintons x


----------

